# Can I correct streaks and smudges in polycrylic finish?



## CindyBechtel (Jun 24, 2012)

*Streaks in polycrylic finish*

Ive used polycrylic many times but this time the finish is very streaky. Ive read a variety of methods to correct.... Wax with steel wool, fine grit sand then apply new finish. I'm confused about which way to go.... Please help!!


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

If there are ridges you probably want to sand everything flush. When you sand through it you will end up with what looks like a contour map. Wax a steel wool might work but what I have done is thin the material with appropriate flow control agent and apply a light final coat. If no ridges the steel wool with wax should work fine unless you want a high gloss finish then try te precious suggestion. I am sure others will have even better suggestions


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't put any wax on the polycrylic. A wax shouldn't be used until the finish is thoroughly cured and will make it difficult to recoat if it doesn't rub out. If it were me I would just sand it and put another coat or two on it rather than trying to rub it out. You stand a better chance to have a consistent sheen that way.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Post deleted due to incorrect information. Sorry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use any type of wax in any method over a film finish. I would suggest just to sand it out and recoat with light applications. Spraying works best.













 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> Quote from other forum.
> 
> "Polycrylic (colored varnish) is the most difficult finish I have ever used---
> 
> ...


Jim...I'm thinking that what was meant was "Polyshades", not Polycrylic. Polycrylic is a clear waterbase polyurethane.









 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Jim...I'm thinking that what was meant was "Polyshades", not Polycrylic. Polycrylic is a clear waterbase polyurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I appreciate you correcting my mistake, Thanks CMan.:smile: I will take that post down.


----------



## CindyBechtel (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I will sand and recoat today....


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

What do you mean by "streaky"? Are you using a finish that contains flatting agents to give it a satin gloss? A gray, cloudy streaking can be an indication that the product was not sufficiently stirred and then re-stirred periodically during application. If this is the case, you can buy a new can of finish, stir it thoroughly and re-coat your item.


----------



## CindyBechtel (Jun 24, 2012)

HowardAcheson said:


> What do you mean by "streaky"? Are you using a finish that contains flatting agents to give it a satin gloss? A gray, cloudy streaking can be an indication that the product was not sufficiently stirred and then re-stirred periodically during application. If this is the case, you can buy a new can of finish, stir it thoroughly and re-coat your item.


"Streaky", meaning finish started drying before next "row" of product could brush out. Not cloudy or gray, it's clear. I worked quickly with ample amount on brush going in 1 direction. Used a purdy xl straight brush. I don't know what flatting agents are but the sheen was satin. It was stirred thoroughly and re-stirred during application. The common denominator is the paint itself... Hgtv satin latex by Sherwin Williams. And temps were high. 88 or so. Humidity hovered around 60%. So not sure what the culprit was, application, product or weather. I know im about to call it quits with polycrylic although many rave about it. Getting quite discouraged.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Only smooth nice finishes I have gotten with polyacrylic were sprayed. I always managed to overwork when brushing. For paint at high temperatures I have used Flotrol but not sure if that would be the right product for polyacrylic.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Spraying does work best for nearly all finishes. At this point your best bet is to sand it out smooth and apply two fresh, light coats.

Flattening agents are particles in the finish designed to make the finish less glossy. In your case, you said it was a satin finish, so it has those particles and needs to be stirred fairly often during the application process.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

CindyBechtel said:


> "Streaky", meaning finish started drying before next "row" of product could brush out. Not cloudy or gray, it's clear. I worked quickly with ample amount on brush going in 1 direction. Used a purdy xl straight brush. I don't know what flatting agents are but the sheen was satin. It was stirred thoroughly and re-stirred during application. The common denominator is the paint itself... Hgtv satin latex by Sherwin Williams. And temps were high. 88 or so. Humidity hovered around 60%. So not sure what the culprit was, application, product or weather. I know im about to call it quits with polycrylic although many rave about it. Getting quite discouraged.


 When you put another coat on try doing it early in the morning when it is cooler and use a very soft brush and don't brush it too long. Keep wetting the brush with more poly and keep going. The finish should lay out on it's own. If it still is a problem put a small amount of water in the poly to thin it.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with Steve. I would bet that your problems are caused by applying finish in hot, dry conditions. The water in the finish is drying too fast. Waterborne finishes are best applied in temperatures below 80 degree.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

FloTrol is a retarder for water based paints. I always use it.
Bill


----------

